# Upgrade Windows 2000 auf Windows XP



## seeba (11 August 2005)

Hallo,
wollte mal von euch hören, wie die Siemens Software auf ein Update reagiert. Schon mal jemand gemacht?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## SPS Markus (11 August 2005)

ja,
schon mehrfach versucht. Es läuft alles... aber der ganze Ballast der Vorgängerversion wird mitgeschleppt. (z.B. Autostart von diversen Programmen, Einträge in der Registry) Ich kann nur abraten und ziehe "IMMER" eine Neuinsallation vor.

Aber warum willst du von 2000 auf XP updaten? Win 2000 prof. ist doch prima. (Meine Meinung)

Markus


----------



## seeba (11 August 2005)

Naja das Field PG M gibts nur noch mit XP... Und da wollte ich schonmal üben


----------



## Unreal (11 August 2005)

Servus,

ich glaube in der nächsten Zeit werden sehr viele (v.a. Unternehmen)
auf XP umrüsten, da Microsoft WIN2000 nicht mehr weiterentwickeln
will, bzw. die Kunden sollen auf XP umsteigen, um den vollen Support
zu erhalten.

MfG Unreal


----------



## seeba (11 August 2005)

Unreal schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> ich glaube in der nächsten Zeit werden sehr viele (v.a. Unternehmen)
> auf XP umrüsten, da Microsoft WIN2000 nicht mehr weiterentwickeln
> ...



Das spielt auch mit... Keine Patches mehr usw.


----------



## SPS Markus (11 August 2005)

Tja,
das mit den Update's is richtig. Aber ihr werdet lachen, ich habe hier noch 5 unterschiedliche PG's mit Win98SE am laufen die Step7 V5.2 installiert haben.
Wenn diese Geräte nicht am Firmennetz oder für andere Aufgaben genutzt werden, sehe ich keinen Grund das BS zu wechseln. Auch Projekte die mit Step7 V5.3 erstellt wurden kann man ohne Probleme mit diesen Geräten bearbeiten.

Markus


----------



## seeba (11 August 2005)

SPS Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Tja,
> das mit den Update's is richtig. Aber ihr werdet lachen, ich habe hier noch 5 unterschiedliche PG's mit Win98SE am laufen die Step7 V5.2 installiert haben.
> Wenn diese Geräte nicht am Firmennetz oder für andere Aufgaben genutzt werden, sehe ich keinen Grund das BS zu wechseln. Auch Projekte die mit Step7 V5.3 erstellt wurden kann man ohne Probleme mit diesen Geräten bearbeiten.
> 
> Markus



Naja probier mal WinCC flex auf Win 98SE... Viel Glück  :lol:

EDIT: Gehen die Lizenzen beim defragmentieren noch verloren? Alles Floating Lizenzen?


----------



## SPS Markus (11 August 2005)

Ja ja,
du hast ja recht, aber bis jetzt können wir noch mit dem guten ProTool arbeiten da wir noch mit den "guten" alten Panels arbeiten.

Markus


----------



## MatMer (12 August 2005)

Hallo Seeba,
also ich habe meine Platte jetzt schon mehrfach defragmentiert während ich die Float Lizenz für Step7 5.3 drauf hatte. Ich habe nichts bemerkt, weil defragmentieren die Daten ja nur aneinerander reiht aber nichts löscht.
Mein Betriebssystem ist Win2000 und ich habe auch schon überlegt auf XP umzusteigen.


----------



## plc_tippser (12 August 2005)

Neue Rechner werden bei uns mit XP ausgestattet. Umgerüstet werden Win2k Rechner ganz sicherlich nicht, da ich noch kein so stabiles OS gesehen habe. Das macht sich gerade bei kleineren Softwarepaketen bemerkbar.

pt


----------

